# Emploi et Etudes en Informatique > Annonces Emplois > Demandes > [CDD/CDI] [Tltravail ou Paris/92/94] Dveloppeur web junior (dispo ds juillet)

## Aroquia

Bonjour, 

Actuellement en formation dveloppeur-intgrateur web chez IFOCOP , je suis  la recherche dune priode dapplication de quatre mois en entreprise  partir de juillet. Financ par la rgion, ce stage sera pour l'entreprise un gain conomique puisquil est entirement pris en charge par le conseil rgional et peut tre vu comme une priode dessai supplmentaire si la socit choisis de continuer de travailler avec moi  lissue de ces quatre mois.

Si vous tes intress, n'hsitez pas  m'crire pour que je vous envoie mon CV !

----------

